# Contador de 1-12 y de 0-24



## darck_khronos (May 3, 2008)

disculpen como puedo generar un contador de 1 a 12 con la compuerta 74ls193 por que la hacer el Reset me manda a cero.

Claro tomando en cuenta que lo que estoy haciendo es visualizar eso en dos Display.


el de 0 a 24 no hay problema pero lo que quiero hacer es lo siguiente

que con un interutor me señale 0-24 y al apagarlo o prenderlo me muestre 1-12 no se si eso lo pueda implementar con un Mux o la otra que estaba pensando es que al 12 hacerle una suma pero el problema aqui es que me muestre 0 horas no se si alguien pueda ayudarme por lo menos a hacer el contador de 1 a 12

gracias por su atensión


----------



## Apollo (May 4, 2008)

Hola darck_khronos:

Sólo como detalle: el 193 no es una compuerta, es un contador U/D preseteable en BCD.  

En lugar de envir el pulso hacia el reset, prueba enviándolo hacia el pin de carga paralela (11"PL"), en los pines de entrada (15,1,10,9 - en orden BCD) puedes eleccionar el número que quieres que se muestre al activar el pin "PL"

Espero y te sea útil esta informaciónrmción

Saludos al foro


----------



## darck_khronos (May 4, 2008)

Bueno gracias por la ayuda ya solo estoy viendo como lo puedo implementar aqui si alguien quiere el diagrama de este circuito y los componentes que necesita no duden en pedirlos

YouTube - Reloj terminado


----------



## Rana96 (Sep 26, 2010)

Me gustaria que me mandes el diagrama y los componentes. Te lo agradeceria mucho.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Sep 26, 2010)

> Me gustaria que me mandes el diagrama y los componentes. Te lo agradeceria mucho.
> Desde ya muchas gracias


Creo que te debio de aparecer un aviso de que este tema tiene mas de 6 meses sin actividad.... eso quiere decir que muy probablemente no tengas respuesta...
fijate en la fecha de la ultima participacion...


----------



## Rana96 (Oct 27, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Creo que te debio de aparecer un aviso de que este tema tiene mas de 6 meses sin actividad.... eso quiere decir que muy probablemente no tengas respuesta...
> fijate en la fecha de la ultima participacion...



Si ya se... talvez alguno como vos lo tenia al leerlo. Igual ya lo consegui ;P


----------

